# Show name for Pretty paint Mare



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I liek painted by a cherokee


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

paintluver said:


> I liek painted by a cherokee


Thank you  I won't lie I am fond of that one. Just doesn't seem like your everyday name.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I like Painted By A Cherokee too


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

yea I like it too. Also what about Sundance Kid


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

i like Cherokee's Lucky Break


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_I like Painted by a Cherokee, also_


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Lol I'm pretty sure her name is going to be Painted By A Cherokee because it's not only popular on here but around the horses people here too lol. I'm running it by her owners today to see what they think. Then I'm going to cut her mane as well today! :-o the first BIG step LOL.


----------

